# Craftsman to Tecumseh model cross-reference



## robmoote (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi, I'm trying to look up parts for a Tecumseh 10.5 hp engine on a Craftsman snowblower. I haven't been able to find out the Tecumseh engine model number in any of the cross-reference charts I've found online. 

Here's the Craftsman information:
C950-52421-1 snowblower (10.5 hp, 30 inch), built in June 2005
143.061103 engine model number (I know the 143 means Tecumseh, but can't find 061103 in cross-ref charts)
Engine family 5TPXS.3582BF (I know the 358 means 358 cc, but don't know what the rest means)

Can anyone help me find out what Tecumseh engine this is? 

Thanks - Rob


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Recheck your model number, here is a link to check. Have a good one. Geo
https://www.americanmowerandsaw.com/sears-to-tecumseh-cross/


----------



## robmoote (Oct 24, 2018)

Thanks for your help, that's a good resource. For some reason the number on the engine doesn't show up anywhere - I have re-checked it several times. Can't find the snowblower model number online either. Must have been an oddball version.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

It is a snow king and often the parts are the same for a Tec Snow king of the same HP or displacement.

Depending on what part you want.

Does this help?

http://www.small-engines.com/mtc


----------

